# Angeln in Reunion an der Küste



## Glühbirne (27. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin liebes Anglerboard-Forum,
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich werde im späten Sommer Urlaub auf Reunion machen. Natürlich möchte ich dort auch mal die Angel auswerfen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung mit welcher Technik man tropischen Fischen nachstellt. Ich möchte kein Big Game machen, sondern einfach ganz gemütlich ein bisschen an der Küste mein Glück versuchen und vielleicht das ein oder andere Abendessen ergattern. Hat jemand Erfahrung in diesen Breiten? Natürlich ist es immer am besten Vorort von Einheimischen die besten Tricks und Kniffe zu erhalten, allerdings würde ich doch gerne schon im Voraus ein paar Infos haben. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------

